

Mint 17: The best Linux desktop to date - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/mint-17-the-best-linux-desktop-to-date-7000029823/

======
dserban
> "Another potential problem for some users is that to install Mint 17 on a
> Windows 8 PC with Secure Boot, you'll need to turn turn Secure Boot off.
> Since I find Secure Boot much more of an annoyance than a benefit this
> doesn't bother me in the least."

If only it were that easy.

